# 4 health dog food



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Sadly we are really short on money this month, and it's the same month Porter needs more dog food. I wasn't really happy about it, but we had to put him on a cheaper not so great food. We got a brand I had never heard of, but it was the better best they had in our price range. 

Has anyone ever used, heard of, or have any thoughts on this food?
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/4health-dog-food-dry/

I think my interveiw went well today and if I get the job the first thing we are doing is putting Porter on TOTW. I feel so bad about getting him that food, but we had to cut back on cost of our food too.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd feed 4health if I couldn't afford TOTW. I think you made a good, economical decision. It's the Tractor Supply house brand, btw, which is why it's so cheap. We feed it for the kibble portion of our cat's food ever since our TSC stopped carrying the cat formula of TOTW.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's fine. It's one of the foods in my rotation. A bit grain-heavy but nothing awful. I would say it's about the same quality as Diamond Naturals (which is cheaper. . .but I buy the 4Health just to have a non-Diamond food in the rotation, since the other foods I use are Chicken Soup and TOTW). Don't feel bad!


----------



## WTBB (Mar 23, 2011)

Willowy said:


> I think it's fine. It's one of the foods in my rotation. A bit grain-heavy but nothing awful. I would say it's about the same quality as Diamond Naturals (which is cheaper. . .but I buy the 4Health just to have a non-Diamond food in the rotation, since the other foods I use are Chicken Soup and TOTW). Don't feel bad!


Im glad someone brought up Diamond. We have 2 English Mastiffs and I have had them on Eukanuba puppy food for Large breeds since they could eat solids. I think they need a change to an adult food.
I have been looking all over and all the information is very confusing. I saw that our co-op has Diamond and it's fairly cheap compared to what we were paying. I would have to get the Large Breed formula but is this a good food? Also, you are all mentioning 'rotations', does this mean you guys all switch off on different food every now and then?


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

It doesnt look like a bad food. I would look at it closer if Buster werent severely allergic to grains.



WTBB said:


> Im glad someone brought up Diamond. We have 2 English Mastiffs and I have had them on Eukanuba puppy food for Large breeds since they could eat solids. I think they need a change to an adult food.
> I have been looking all over and all the information is very confusing. I saw that our co-op has Diamond and it's fairly cheap compared to what we were paying. I would have to get the Large Breed formula but is this a good food? Also, you are all mentioning 'rotations', does this mean you guys all switch off on different food every now and then?


Mastiffs puppies arent large breeds, they're giant breeds. At a year old it's definitely time for the to be on adult food (or an all life stages food). Many dont even feed the giants puppy food (many puppy foods are almost identical to the adult formula, LBP formulas are typically even closer), they are weaned directly to adult/all life stages foods. 

A food rotation is exactly what it sounds like, rotating brands or flavors. Some feed this way, others dont. My guy has food allergies so we dont rock the boat.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for that. I feel so much better! Porter is loving his new food. He keeps trying to open the box its in to get more. 

After this month I don't think he will still be on it though. This is just the first month of our car payment, and we had bunch of other random things we had to pay for. Being an adult sucks


----------



## WTBB (Mar 23, 2011)

LuvMyAngels said:


> It doesnt look like a bad food. I would look at it closer if Buster werent severely allergic to grains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent seen any giant breed specific dog foods, is there something else I should be looking into?


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

WTBB said:


> I havent seen any giant breed specific dog foods, is there something else I should be looking into?


A lot of it is marketing gimmicks. Next time you're out look at large breed puppy food and the same brands adult line. Both foods are likely to be very similar but they can charge more for puppy food vs adult food. 

All life stages foods are foods that are meant to be fed from puppy to adult, no switching when puppy hits whatever that magic age is. Giant breeds do better avoiding the fast growth that puppy food provides. Often even large breed puppy food can promote too much growth...its hard on their joints. 

I feed my Saint Taste of the Wild, an all life stages food that he's been on since just before 5 months old. I get mine from a local feed store.


----------

